# UK- Vaping motorists beware



## Alex (6/3/18)

mirror.co.uk
*Police warn vaping motorists could lose their licence and face prosecution if they use e-cigarette at wheel*
Danya Bazaraa
4-6 minutes


Police have warned motorists about the dangers of using e-cigarettes while driving - saying it could result in people facing prosecution and losing their licence.

Although vaping while driving is NOT itself an illegal act, it is up to the discretion of police officers to determine what they deem as a potentially dangerous and distracting handheld electronic device.
Senior police officers today said drivers using e-cigarettes risk obscuring their vision with huge clouds of vapour.

They said that vaping - which causes excessive amounts of smoke and may momentarily blind drivers - could result in fatal crashes. Those deemed to be distracted by e-cigarettes could be prosecuted for driving without due care and attention, the penalty of which can be disqualification, three to nine points on your licence, or a fine of up to £2,500.

The warning by senior officers today comes as latest figures reveal over three million people in the UK now use e-cigarettes, with the majority of them driving.






Police said drivers using e-cigarettes risk obscuring their vision with clouds of vapour (file photo) (Image: iStockphoto)

Sergeant Carl Knapp with the Sussex Road Policing Unit said: "The smoke caused by vapes are a distraction and the consequences of them can be dire, all it takes is a moment to become distracted and potentially cause a crash and even worse, a fatality."

Sgt Knapp who has been with the force for 22 years added: "I strongly advise people to pay 100 percent attention to the roads when driving as anything that takes that attention away has the potential of severe consequences. "There are no laws prohibiting vaping, however, you need to be in full and proper control of your vehicle at all times. "If you are going to vape I advise that you open your windows and blow the vapour directly out, just ensure that you are in full control of your vehicle before doing so."





The latest figures reveal over three million people in the UK now use e-cigarettes (file photo) (Image: iStockphoto)

Sergeant John Davis of Surrey Police echoed this comment, adding: "Any person who is distracted in any way could be guilty of an offence - whether that be smoking, vaping or eating. "With regards a scenario where someone could potentially be either distracted or have reduced visibility then there is potential for a crash."

Many drivers are aware of the dangers of sun glare when driving which can partially impair the driver's vision - in some cases causing crashes. It has been suggested that vaping could cause a similar visual impairment to sun glare, therefore possibly resulting in similarly fatal incidents.

Brake - the road safety charity that works with communities and organisations across the UK to try and prevent the tragedy of road deaths and injuries have spoken out about the use of vapes.





Vaping while driving is not itself an illegal act (file photo) (Image: Moment RF)
A spokeswoman for Brake said: "Driving is the most dangerous thing most of us do on a daily basis; it is a complex task, that requires your full attention to do so safely.

"Vaping while driving increases your risk of crashing, causing visual disruption and physical and mental distraction.

"Attempting any type of activity that takes your eyes off the road increases your chances of causing a crash, and killing or seriously injuring someone.

"Our roads are busy places, and we would urge drivers to keep their eyes on the road and hands on the wheel at all times."

Kevin Clinton, head of road safety at RoSPA, added: "Vaping while driving could easily impair a driver's ability to drive safely, which could increase the chances of crashing."

Road unit police said that although no new laws will be passed to directly relate to driving and vaping they will use the power they already have to make sure everyone is driving in line with the law.

A spokesperson for the Department of Transport said: "We believe that drivers should always follow the rules set out by the highway code and must always exercise proper control of their vehicle and avoid any distractions, including vaping."

source: https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/vaping-driving-illegal-police-warn-12066442

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (6/3/18)

Interesting that vaping has become so big they feel the need to address concerns like this.

I do however agree, I've used some of my bigger devices while driving before and missed the gap in my window when exhaling, only to full the car up with a giant cloud and leave me knaping at 120kph with no vision.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (6/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Interesting that vaping has become so big they feel the need to address concerns like this.
> 
> I do however agree, I've used some of my bigger devices while driving before and missed the gap in my window when exhaling, only to full the car up with a giant cloud and leave me knaping at 120kph with no vision.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (6/3/18)

I think its a fair statement to some degree. I for one have had a few vapes in the car where I have been temporarily blinded for about 0.5 seconds, and that surely is a bad thing. It is also common sense to not vape directly in-front of you to avoid these situations. 

But I do see where they coming from with this; as ridiculous as it sounds..

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (6/3/18)

I completely agree that the vapor cloud can block your vision. at the same time K53 states that both hands should be on the steering wheels at the same time unless changing gears. Vaping while driving at high speeds can be dangerous as its a distraction.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Willyza (6/3/18)

If this is the wrong place just move it (know its old)
Just wanted to point out this :-
Require e-cigarettes and e-liquids be notified to heath regulators before they can be sold.

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/vaping-laws-changing-heres-rules-10345849


----------



## Hooked (6/3/18)

I too do not agree with vaping behind the wheel. That's why I use cig-a-likes, which I can hold easily between my fingers just like a cigarette and they release very little vapour. If anyone is interested you can buy the kit and cartridges from http://easypuff.co.za/


----------



## Hallucinated_ (6/3/18)

uhm ok,

So what about stinkies ??

Does one not need to look AWAY from the road to ash every while ? anything can happen when you need to flick that exess ash.
F the police lol.

I always used to smoke a stinky in the the car, proceed to ash and boom wind blows a coal on my leg or something, causing me to swirl like a mad man to prevent damage to the seat or something haha.


----------



## RichJB (6/3/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> So what about stinkies ??



The rule applies to vaping, smoking and eating equally. Anything done at the wheel which distracts attention from the road is subject to a fine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (6/3/18)

They should also ban woman that breast feed on the side walk in sub Saharan Africa, cuz that is distracting to...
I almost made a accident a while back because of that.

By law enforcement logic, I rate a 1 year prison sentence should be appropriate.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (6/3/18)

RichJB said:


> The rule applies to vaping, smoking and eating equally. Anything done at the wheel which distracts attention from the road is subject to a fine.



Oh my bad, I saw the head of the article *Police warn vaping motorists could lose their licence and face prosecution if they use e-cigarette at wheel. *or did you miss that

By that logic, one should never change radio channels while driving. You could face some serious problem


----------



## Raindance (6/3/18)

Seriuosly? K53 prescripts in terms of mirror observations cause far more observation time away from the direction travelled and that is not deemed dangerous? Ok, i do expect vaping within reason but this type of nannying just grinds my gears.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (6/3/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> Oh my bad, I saw the head of the article *Police warn vaping motorists could lose their licence and face prosecution if they use e-cigarette at wheel. *or did you miss that



No, I didn't miss that. However, I think that you may have missed this excerpt from the article:



> Sergeant John Davis of Surrey Police echoed this comment, adding: "Any person who is distracted in any way could be guilty of an offence - whether that be smoking, vaping or eating.



Which answers your question about smoking at the wheel.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (6/3/18)

Thanks for this @Alex

I am so strongly against people driving and not concentrating.

Today I was driving in Sandton after a meeting and saw about three or four people with their cellphones right in front of their faces busy scrolling while driving. *Not stopped at the robot*. Driving - at speeds of about 40/50 km/h.

It's so sad.

I wish those people would consider the safety of others when they drive a 1.5 ton projectile in a public road with other drivers and pedestrians around them - while they trying to scroll on their phone and clearly not looking at the road.

It's obvious they don't know what damage they can cause to others by a lack of concentration for just a second or two.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

